# THE PLANNING THREAD



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

RENAMED FOR EVERYONE 

thought i would tell you all my mad plan as i think i might need the support over the coming months as PMT takes it grip once more

june time, natural frozen cycle with 3 vertifited embryos ( frozen differerent ) and we are risky them all and trying to go for blast, we know that there is a high chance we will get none to transfer and if that is the case we will down reg for a fresh cycle asap.

i will say that this is NOT the norm and is highly risky, lyndon has advised against it but is willing to do this for us as we are 100% aware of the risks, this will be embryo transfer number 6 if any make it

sp there it is girls lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

you go for it kara ..is it a first for cardiff then to do a natural cycle...how much will it cost seen as theres no drugs?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the natural part isn;t a first for cardiff but they are not done routinely as timing of et can be a pain

the blastocyst with fet is a first, they would NEVER suggest this either, this is my thought up plan and i haven't yet got janet to agree but im sure it will be ok


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Good for you Kara, I know how much you wanted to go to blast last time.  Hope it works out for you


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

have you done a natural cycle before..is a natural cycle completley drug free? do you think they would let me have a natural go with my 1 frozen embey? i think i have a bfn ...ive been testing early   and  i only have enough gestone left for 2night and wednesday so ive been told to test a day early on thur ..


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I have a plan too but hope it gets agreed


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hiya andi..how was work..whats your plan!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sorry Kara, I didn't mean to hijack your thread


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Whatever support you need Kara - we're here!  

Andi - spill all chick


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yep Kara, we've all had your support in our hours of need ... count me in  

Well I just want to try a different protocol with different drugs but I don't know how widely used it is at the Clinic.  Like Kara says, her plan is a first for the Clinic but that doesn't mean to say another Clinic isn't doing it routinely.  So I have to wait for my follow up to see if it's possible.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

How about a successful plan Spooks ... that'd suit me


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

maybe i will go and rename this

THE PLANNING THREAD lol

i have learnt along the way, that sometime you need to take charge of it all and request things that are not the normal


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sorry Kara


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

HEY don't be

planning is fab and great and wonderful and fills the gaps.

i asked for my AMH results today and have stephainie herring on the case


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

You must be a little anxious

Kara you need to change your signature


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

done lol

hoping af comes on time too, due in a few days


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

spooks

i was gona wait but thought what the heck, i just wana know as i will hopefully only go to the clinic once now before next go unless janet wants me back to discuss scan results but as she is doing the blood flow scan it seems a waste of everyones time to have another appointment if all can be sorted there and then

and if the results are crap i would rather know so i can sort some questions out lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

doubt i will hear anything tonight now hehe, how dare they go home


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

spooks said:


> you- sort out some questions - how unusual!


you know me too well..........wonder if they think omg its her again


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i know i would

i know mr griffiths and lyndon were impressed when i first went in with loads of questions lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wheres the report?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the success rates at ivf wales are good, let hope we all are pregnant by the end of the year


----------

